# my new toy



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ok…

as far as review goes - anything else that warrants it a 5 stars? curious…


----------



## bigjerpare (Apr 9, 2010)

i just put it up cause its a total relic, its like a car guy finding a '57 chev, i just love it


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I can tell that you are very excited about this acquisition. May I suggest that a better place to tell us about this would be in the blog section.


----------



## bigjerpare (Apr 9, 2010)

oh yeah, np, sorry rich


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

bigjp looks like a realy cool old find. probaly works better than any newer versions


----------



## bigjerpare (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah, as soon as i got it back to the shop i pluggd it in and turned a little piece of walnut i had layin around, worked great, the guy gave me a set of gouges and chisels with it, they need to be sharpened but they did the trick :^)


----------



## Jimmy88 (Apr 3, 2009)

have the same lathe does a good job for me rigtht now. just watch the tailstock where the live center goes into the tailstock when i got mine the po had jammed it in and took a bearing press to get it out. good luck and happy turning


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## bigjerpare (Apr 9, 2010)

cool, thanks jimmy, ill keep an eye out for that, do you mind if i ask what you paid for it, or if you know what its worth?


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Were Is the guard on the pully. Culd be hard on the fingers. Be careful.
Chuck


----------



## bigjerpare (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah, ill be sure to keep my digits away from that end while the powers on


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

yes be careful and do learn to sharpen those tools


----------

